# Sustanon 250 & Dbol... First cycle...Missing Anything?



## djflipnautikz (Feb 11, 2011)

Stats:

Age 25
Weight 170lbs
training 4 years
diet 3000  calories a day

I am on my 3rd week of my cycle which is:

week  1 - 3: Test Sustanon 250 (induject 250) (250/wk)
Week 4-12 (or 16?):  Test Enthanate 250 Sat AM and TUE PM = Total 500/wk
Week 1: Dbol  20mg
Week 2: Dbol 30mg
Week 3-6: Dbol 40mg

My PCT will  consist of Unleash & Post Cycle, Aromasin, HCGenerate, and forma  stanzol.

How does this look? and suggestion or tips??


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 11, 2011)

I would up the dbol to 50 right from the start IMO. It takes a while for the Sus to kick so upping the dbol will get you going sooner.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 11, 2011)

I agree with the 50mg right off the bat. You wont be dissapointed. 

What's up with the PCT? Why not use clomid? 

And what are you doing for an AI while on cycle? Aromasin?


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 11, 2011)

What's with the am pm injections? I am pretty sure that's a little more strict than neccasary. Ai isn't super big issues as you aren't doing a huge amount of test but it would be a good idea to have something available. Pct you gotta have hcg IMO


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 11, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> What's with the am pm injections? I am pretty sure that's a little more strict than neccasary. Ai isn't super big issues as you aren't doing a huge amount of test but it would be a good idea to have something available. Pct you gotta have hcg IMO


 

I've done the same inject schedule. Tue. PM and Sat. AM. It works good cause I have work on Tues. and I can wake up on saturday and knock it out real fast. Too strict? Maybe 

In my opinion an AI is required for any cycle. Atleast have it on hand incase shit gets out of hand. 

And I don't think HCG is required for this cycle but it is reccomended. After almost completing my first cycle, without HCG, I can assure you I will use it every time from here out. But there's nothing to compare it to if you haven't done a cycle without it before.


----------



## muscle37 (Feb 11, 2011)

i dont like the sus at 250mg/wk for the first three weeks. doesnt make much sense and is a waste to me. either kust roll with the dbol for a frontload and statr the test e at week one or get some prop and run 100mg/day for first three weeks for a front load. i think an AI is a must during cycle even at 500mg/wk esp with the dbol at 50 mg/day. HCG would be very beneficial. i notice a big difference in my testicular size and sperm count with it.


----------



## JCBourne (Feb 11, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> What's with the am pm injections? I am pretty sure that's a little more strict than neccasary.



Splitting 2 injections in a week is 3.5 days which would make it a AM pin and PM pin. Required? No.


----------



## Hendog (Feb 11, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> Splitting 2 injections in a week is 3.5 days which would make it a AM pin and PM pin. Required? No.



After 3 days your splitting hairs with the am/pm crap.  At least that is what I think he is saying.

In any event, no.  Far from required.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 12, 2011)

Hendog said:


> After 3 days your splitting hairs with the am/pm crap.  At least that is what I think he is saying.
> 
> In any event, no.  Far from required.


That is exactly what im saying Dont stress out about what time you do your shots at am pm, whenever yoou have time. No need to get to technical you will just get stressed out trying to stick to a super strict schedule on your first run. IMO


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 12, 2011)

Am mixing the same but with deca sust dbol nov for pct


----------



## djflipnautikz (Feb 12, 2011)

Well I just took my third shot today, so Tuesday morning I will take another shot. I have been going off the advice of my supplier which told me for dbol to go 20mg week 1, 30mg week 2, and 40mg week 3 till plateu, he also told me to do 250 of sust till week 3. So i started 50mg of dbol today & I don't have any ai on me and was told my first I wouldn't need it. But after researching, will order aromasin to start as soon as it gets in. I was deciding between nova and clomid for pct and decided to get clomid. And I will order hcg to do while cycle.

Just have two questions:

I have been taken the pills all at once in am, but read its half life is only 3-4 hrs so since I work out in the pm , should I take 20mg am & 30mg 1 hrs before work out or it doesn't matter?

I should start the aromasin as soon as it gets in right?

And the test @500 a wk, should I do 12 or 16 wks? Then either way 4 wks of aromasin & clomid.

I know i should have had everything before I started , but I just learned that, just need some guidance thanks.


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 12, 2011)

djflipnautikz said:


> Well I just took my third shot today, so Tuesday morning I will take another shot. I have been going off the advice of my supplier which told me for dbol to go 20mg week 1, 30mg week 2, and 40mg week 3 till plateu, he also told me to do 250 of sust till week 3. So i started 50mg of dbol today & I don't have any ai on me and was told my first I wouldn't need it. But after researching, will order aromasin to start as soon as it gets in. I was deciding between novI a and clomid for pct and decided to get clomid. And I will order hcg to do while cycle.
> 
> Just have two questions:
> 
> ...


 Yes I would split up the dbol 20mg in morning and 30mg before gym. This will keep your levels a little more stable.  Taking them all at once is good for end of cycle because it is less suppressive to HPTA but you are using it as kick start in the beginning so split is better in my opinion.
I would also take aromasin at 12.5mg every other day or even at every third day if you are not having estro sides then if you need more increase. Better to prevent than treat.

I would definetly keep cycle no longer than 12 weeks. 10 weeks would be even better.  The longer you go the harder it is to get your natural levels back with PCT and if this is one of your first cycles you don't want that.  If you aren't able to get your levels up quickly after cycle you will begin to lose what you gained pretty quickly.  Hope this helps you


----------



## djflipnautikz (Feb 14, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Yes I would split up the dbol 20mg in morning and 30mg before gym. This will keep your levels a little more stable.  Taking them all at once is good for end of cycle because it is less suppressive to HPTA but you are using it as kick start in the beginning so split is better in my opinion.
> I would also take aromasin at 12.5mg every other day or even at every third day if you are not having estro sides then if you need more increase. Better to prevent than treat.
> 
> I would definetly keep cycle no longer than 12 weeks. 10 weeks would be even better.  The longer you go the harder it is to get your natural levels back with PCT and if this is one of your first cycles you don't want that.  If you aren't able to get your levels up quickly after cycle you will begin to lose what you gained pretty quickly.  Hope this helps you



  COOL  man Thanks for the info.

I was wondering, if i take the HCG during the whole cycle or only for the last 4 weeks of the cycle and at what dosage?

Also i was interested in taking KATANADROL 2.0 for the last 4 weeks of my cycle for some cutting, can i do this safely?? thanks for the help guys

currently have already about 10lbs in good clean gains and only in by my 3rd week.


----------



## Gfy55 (Feb 14, 2011)

You can run the sus 250mg EOD till week 3 then bi-weekly there after, no?


----------



## djflipnautikz (Feb 15, 2011)

Well i am only going to take 500mg/wk so it will be every 3 days, and i have about two more week of the dbol and then stop.

but my questions are if i take the HCG during the whole cycle or only for the last 4 weeks of  the cycle and at what dosage?

Also i was interested in taking KATANADROL 2.0 for the last 4 weeks of  my cycle for some cutting, can i do this safely??


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Feb 15, 2011)

Sust needs to be shot ED or EOD.  Your blood levels will be all over the place .  I'm confused with how or why you came up with the first 3 weeks of your cycle?


----------



## djflipnautikz (Feb 15, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> Sust needs to be shot ED or EOD.  Your blood levels will be all over the place .  I'm confused with how or why you came up with the first 3 weeks of your cycle?



This is the first time i heard of this. Sustanon is a blend of testosterone that releases over time.

Everywhere i have read it states that 500mg a week is a very good starting point being that it is my first cycle. 

I am shooting 250 sat and 250 tue.

if i were to do it every day that would be a total of 1750mg a week.


*my questions are do i take the HCG during the whole cycle or only for  the last 4 weeks of  the cycle and at what dosage?

AND Also i was interested in taking KATANADROL 2.0 for the last 4 weeks of   my cycle for some cutting, can i do this safely?? 	* 

if not any suggestiong on what i can stack at the end of the cycle to get hard cut look. thanks


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Feb 15, 2011)

You have 4 compounds in sust. If you are only going to shoot it twice then you mine as well just start with the enanthate because you won't be able to benefit from any of the short esters.

BTW, I know it's your first cycle, but you don't have to shoot a full CC every time you shoot. For the experienced user who shoots sust. ED or EOD would only be taking a small portion of that daily.

And now you want to throw more compounds into this mix? That would be 8 different compounds bro! Relax, you will have plenty more cycles to enjoy!!!!


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Feb 15, 2011)

Regardless of what I've said, best of luck to you and be safe!


----------



## djflipnautikz (Feb 15, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> You have 4 compounds in sust. If you are only going to shoot it twice then you mine as well just start with the enanthate because you won't be able to benefit from any of the short esters.
> 
> BTW, I know it's your first cycle, but you don't have to shoot a full CC every time you shoot. For the experienced user who shoots sust. ED or EOD would only be taking a small portion of that daily.
> 
> And now you want to throw more compounds into this mix? That would be 8 different compounds bro! Relax, you will have plenty more cycles to enjoy!!!!




AAHHH, i see what you are saying. But then they wouldn't shoot the whole 250mg ED, just a fraction of it??

i see your point thanks for the info.

But i already ran out of the sust and today i took the first shot of ethanate and will continue with that.

And since it is my first cycle, i should just focusing on bulking like i want and focusing on PCT to make sure i keep the most. and then do another cycle to cut in the future right?


----------



## djflipnautikz (Feb 28, 2011)

Ok so how does this look?

Week 1 - 4: dbol   at 20/30/50/50
Week 1-12: Test Ethanate 500mg/wk
Week 8 - 14: winny  @ 50mg/ED
Week 10 - 11, 14-15, 18-19 : Clen @ 80mcg/wk then 100mcg/wk then last 2  wks 120mcg/wk
Week 3 - 10: Aromasin   12.5 EOD

PCT is:
Week 8 - 14: HCG   250iu x 2 a week (500iu/wk)
Week 8 - 12:HCGenerate as recommended *(I have an extra bottle of this  so should i start a motnh earlier or use the other bottle during PCT??)*
Week 11 - 16: Forma-Stanzol 5 (OR 10) pumps am & pm *Or  should i stick with Aromasin?  and is it enough?*
 week 12 - 16: Unleash & Post  cycle as recommended

what do you think?


----------



## BigBird (Feb 28, 2011)

This looks like a better cycle for you as opposed to the first lineup you listed in your original post.  If you have extra bottle of HCG, I'd start it sooner.  Typically, HCG would be ran starting Week 2 or 3 of the cycle and carry you through to at least the start of your PCT.  Then, Clomid would suffice for PCT.  Usually, Aromasin would be used from Day One of the cycle.  The Aromasin should be enough for an AI if used Week 1 - 14 in this case.  



djflipnautikz said:


> Ok so how does this look?
> 
> Week 1 - 4: dbol at 20/30/50/50
> Week 1-12: Test Ethanate 500mg/wk
> ...


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 28, 2011)

Screw the OTC PCT crap. 

Go clomid 100/75/50/50. Run the aromasin E3D and taper off. Run 1,000iu HCG on week 14. Make sure the last HCG shot is atleast 4 days before you start the clomid.


----------



## djflipnautikz (Feb 28, 2011)

thanks for the info.

You think i can just add clomid to my PCT?

i have heard alot of good things about this PCT and heard that clomid does more bad than good.

i will start then the HCG as soon as i receive it because i am on week 4 and it has taken a little longer than expected. the aromasin is coming with the HCG.

i already have forma stanzo so should i just start taking that and then when the aromasin comes in switch over to that?


----------

